# Beaver recipes



## cbas

Anyone try cooking up beaver? Recipes?

Kind of curious.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Trapper62

Tastes like a sweet beef.

Just roast the hind quarters like you would beef, lipton onion soup mix poured over it and some water in the pan and bake.

Bake with 1/2 can of coke and a bottle of your favorite BBQ sauce, slice and eat. We also shred it after baking and eat it on buns.

I take the back quarters only, clean the outer membrane off and have at it. Make sure to keep the glands and oilsac contents off of the meat though. It is like anything the younger ones taste better the old ones can get pretty strong flavored.


----------



## djleye

You cook your beaver??????   :laugh:

Sorry, I just couldn't resist!!!!


----------



## KEN W

I knew this would get XXXXX rated.Just didn't expect it from you djleye   Aren't you to old for that????


----------



## djleye

I'm a kid at heart!!! It was too easy, I just couldn't resist!!!


----------



## maanjus11

I've trapped beaver for quite a few years now, and often thought about trying to eat them....but I don't think I'll ever be able to do it.


----------



## dblkluk

> I've trapped beaver for quite a few years now, and often thought about trying to eat them....but I don't think I'll ever be able to do it.


Tell me about it...:lol: 8)

Its not right... but this thread has me laughing my head off.. :laugh:


----------



## Plainsman

I don't think it has a gamy taste at all. Most of it is in the mind. I like muskrat, beaver, **** is to greasy, and I don't much care for bear. I ate some lama once. Strange, but it was at a game feed and not bad. I will tell you one thing those stories about mountain men eating beaver tail soup is a bunch of hooey. It's nothing but cartilage, bone, and skin.


----------



## djleye

Speaking of Beavers, and Minot............DBLKLK, How the hell do you ever go to a minot State ladies basketball game and root for the lady beavers with a straight face????????

  :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Norm70

this was an honest to god headline in the j-town sun when i was in college. If was featured on Jay Leno's headlines.

"Jimmies stick it to Beavers"
Another classic in the sun was "Jimmies Rip Trojans(Dakota St.)"

Ok i am done :lol:


----------



## BROWNDOG




----------



## djleye

:laugh:

Now that there is FUNNY!!!!!!!


----------



## Shu

:laugh:


----------



## Turner

Has any one heard from Jiffy, not sure why I thought of him when I started reading this thread.


----------



## dblkluk

> Has any one heard from Jiffy


He's gone.


----------



## cbas

Thank you trapper and ya I thought this would elicit some comments .

Not to mention this question "How to best prepare your Beaver tail"?

.... I'm sure I can figure that one out on my own.

By the way its supposed to be very good eating... the tail... seriously


----------



## cbas

Just read the "bone cartilidge and skin" ie, the tail. I will not be trying that one then.


----------

